# Oto słownik polskiej wsi w pigułce



## preciosarosa123

"Oto słownik polskiej wsi w pigułce."
"Pigułka" is pill, but what does is mean in this context? It seems to be referring to photos.


----------



## Thomas1

Hello and welcome,

The sentence means: 'This is a dictionary of the Polish countryside in a nutshell.'

Is this any help?


----------



## LilianaB

preciosarosa123 said:


> "Oto słownik polskiej wsi w pigułce."
> "Pigułka" is pill, but what does is mean in this context? It seems to be referring to photos.



I think it would be equivalent to an "extract", here. (concentrated, a dose of immediate knowledge)


----------



## dreamlike

Actually, Thomas is spot-on with translating it as 'in a nutshell'. In English, we speak of giving facts in 'a nutshell', and in Polish we talk about giving facts concentrated in 'a pill', where both 'a nutshell' and 'a pill' are small, for lack of a better word, containers. You could also say, I think, 'an abridged dictionary of the Polish countryside'.


----------



## LilianaB

You can choose whichever word you find right in English -- it means concentrated.


----------



## dreamlike

That it means 'concetrated' is obvious. My previous post was just to show that 'in a nutshell' is probably the best translation here, because it resembles the Polish phrase 'w pigułce' both in meaning and form.


----------



## LilianaB

I think the OP is an English-speaking person, so it may not be as obvious to him.  "In a nutshell" might be good but there are many other possibilities as well.


----------



## zapedowski

W pigułce is literally in a pill. Idiomatically it means in short.


----------

